# My Favorite TV Shows



## FastTrax (Sep 8, 2020)

YMMV.

On with the show.



www.allinthefamilysit.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/All_in_the_Family

My favorite episode.

www.dailymotion.com/video/x6vugog


----------



## peppermint (Sep 8, 2020)

I Love Lucy....Way back when....Yes, all in the Family....
I loved the older TV, back in the day....
I'm not much of a TV person anymore....


----------



## MarkinPhx (Sep 8, 2020)

As some here already know, mine is The Sopranos.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 8, 2020)

peppermint said:


> I Love Lucy....Way back when....Yes, all in the Family....
> I loved the older TV, back in the day....
> I'm not much of a TV person anymore....





MarkinPhx said:


> As some here already know, mine is The Sopranos.



It's an addiction sorta like narcotics addiction, excessive drinking and compulsive gambling. I think.

www.tvaholic.com


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 8, 2020)

www.imdb.com/title/tt0061282/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/N.Y.P.D._(TV_series)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL-U3q8AXMKK9HpWkX3X0zFbWcEKwg-dbR

My favorite episode






Really cool intro






Actually the first shot of the NYPD RMP at 27 seconds is a real RMP but the followup shot is not real, that's not a genuine NYPD RMP light in the intro. The real lights on NYPD RMP's were Federal Sign & Signal Beacon Ray Hill Lights with 2 lights on a straight plane, 1 red and 1 yellow and 1 red light would point up and 1 red light would point down and the siren was a Federal Sign & Signal Pulsator with an impeller drive which made a really weird sound like ye ye ye ye ye ye. I have to do a piece on that so nobody here will think I am out there. You know all dressed up and nowhere to go. I know I need a life.


----------



## Ladybj (Sep 8, 2020)

The Golden Girls
Young and the Restless
Bold and the Beautiful
Food Network
American Says
Family Feud 
Divorce Court

You would think I am a tv-holic.. which I am not.  I prefer reading.  I read in the morning..my quiet time.. LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 9, 2020)

So many!

One thing I truly loved about 1960's and 70's television shows, was the theme music openings and closings! The best!

Here are just a few of my all-time favourites!

All in The Family
Get Smart
Bonanza
Gunsmoke
Marcus Welby M.D.
Hogan's Heroes
Gilligan's Island
Beachcombers (Canadian production)
The Forest Rangers (Canadian production)
Kojak
Hardy Boys/Nancy Drew Mysteries
Ellery Queen (anyone else remember watching)?
Kolchak The Night Stalker
The Street of San Francisco
Starsky & Hutch


----------



## peppermint (Sep 9, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> It's an addiction sorta like narcotics addiction, excessive drinking and compulsive gambling. I think.
> 
> www.tvaholic.com
> 
> View attachment 121614


Never like the


FastTrax said:


> It's an addiction sorta like narcotics addiction, excessive drinking and compulsive gambling. I think.
> 
> www.tvaholic.com
> 
> View attachment 121614


I never liked the Soprano.s, and I'm Italian....My family never like the Soprano's....


----------



## Damaged Goods (Sep 9, 2020)

In the 21st century, Doc Martin.  Last century, many.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 9, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> So many!
> 
> One thing I truly loved about 1960's and 70's television shows, was the theme music openings and closings! The best!
> 
> ...


Yes, I remember watching Ellery Queen.  Liked it. 
But it was the only mystery I ever watched where I could NEVER figure out 'whodunnit.'


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 9, 2020)

peppermint said:


> Never like the
> 
> I never liked the Soprano.s, and I'm Italian....My family never like the Soprano's....


What's-a-matter you, you no like-a the Soprano's?


----------



## Ceege (Sep 9, 2020)

I liked the sitcoms the best.
Mary Tyler Moore Show
All In the Family
The Jeffersons
Golden Girls
Dick Van Dyke Show
Soap
Murphy Brown
WKRP


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 9, 2020)

Ceege said:


> I liked the sitcoms the best.
> Mary Tyler Moore Show
> All In the Family
> The Jeffersons
> ...


You pulled out a few more that I totally forgot about!

The Jefferson's, Soap, and I loved the Dick Van Dyke Show!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 9, 2020)

Eureka
Grimm
Sleepy Hollow
Living Single
Hawaii Five-0 (the newer version)
Merlin
Criminal Minds
Twilight Zone
Bewitched
Night Court
Stranger Things
HGTV Beachfront Home Buying Shows
Moonlight (not Moonlighting)


----------



## peppermint (Sep 9, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Eureka
> Grimm
> Sleepy Hollow
> Living Single
> ...


Hawaii Five-0 use to be my favorite....Lost track of it...
Bewitched....A cute show
Love HGTV near the Beach...


----------



## Gaer (Sep 9, 2020)

My favorite OLD shows were Taxi, Frazier, Carol Burnett, Gunsmoke, Star Trek, Cheers, 
I'm waiting for the next season of "Mom".  It started off pretty risque but it's pretty calm now.  It's funny though.


----------



## Ceege (Sep 9, 2020)

Gaer said:


> My favorite OLD shows were Taxi, Frazier, Carol Burnett, Gunsmoke, Star Trek, Cheers,
> I'm waiting for the next season of "Mom".  It started off pretty risque but it's pretty calm now.  It's funny though.


Yes....I forgot about Taxi and the Carol Burnett Show.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Sep 9, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Eureka
> Grimm
> Sleepy Hollow
> Living Single
> ...


Nice list and very happy there is another Eureka fan out there !


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 10, 2020)

Gaer said:


> My favorite OLD shows were Taxi, Frazier, Carol Burnett, Gunsmoke, Star Trek, Cheers,
> I'm waiting for the next season of "Mom".  It started off pretty risque but it's pretty calm now.  It's funny though.


Ifind myself streaming (FireStickTV)more and more to see the older shows!!!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 10, 2020)

My favorite show right now is
NCIS:New Orleans
In the past were:
Alias
HillSt Blues
Miami Vice
St.Elsewhere
Trapper John,MD
Sleepy Hollow
Bones
Soap
High Chaparral
Third Rock From The Sun


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 10, 2020)

MarkinPhx said:


> Nice list and very happy there is another Eureka fan out there !


@MarkinPhx Thank you. I absolutely *loved* the show. I've watched the entire series at least twice. My nephew was kind enough to put the seasons on DVD for me and now it's available on Amazon Prime.  Who were your favorite characters?  I've always loved Joe Morton so of course I loved Henry...but I also loved Sheriff Carter.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Sep 10, 2020)

Henry was my favorite also along with the Sheriff and his daughter but to me the star of the show was the town . It would have been interesting to live there


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 10, 2020)

MarkinPhx said:


> Henry was my favorite also along with the Sheriff and his daughter but to me the star of the show was the town . It would have been interesting to live there


So interesting! And sometimes a bit scary.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Sep 10, 2020)

I could list many more but two favorites of mine that don't get mentioned much these days are Northern Exposure and Picket Fences. I am a sucker for shows about small towns with eclectic people. Rome Wisconsin (Picket Fences) seemed to have groundbreaking court cases each week and I loved the judge and defense lawyer badgering each other.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 10, 2020)

@MarkinPhx you reminded me that a couple of shows deserve honorable mention. Magnum PI, Greys Anatomy and Siren.

@peppermint  I watched H5-0 until the end. I bought the last two episodes on Amazon just so I'll always have them. It was so good. I actually wound up loving the cast replacements more than the Daniel Dae Kim and Grace Park's characters. 

@Gaer  I love Mom. The show is really funny though yes, quite risque. The writing and timing are excellent.  Allison Janney is great in her role. I guess you saw that Anna Faris is leaving after this season.


----------



## Gaer (Sep 10, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> @peppermint  I watched H5-0 until the end. I bought the last two episodes on Amazon just so I'll always have them. It was so good. I actually wound up loving the cast replacements more than the Daniel Dae Kim and Grace Park's characters.
> @Gaer  I love Mom. The show is really funny though yes, quite risque. The writing and timing are excellent.  Allison Janney is great in her role. I guess you saw that Anna Faris is leaving after this season.


No, I didn't know she was leaving.  Before or after the Fall season? Will the show go on with another actress orbe cancelled?  Also, Do you knowwhen it's premiring?  If it is?

Oh, I forgot to say "Twilight Zone"and "Outer Limits" with my favs!  
Do you guys remember,Tim Conway and Mrs.Whiggins on Carol Burnett?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 10, 2020)

@Gaer Apparently it was a surprise move to everybody.  From what I've been reading just about all of the shows won't be returning until 2021.  Here's the article about Anna. I also wondered how they would write her character off. The article says that still hasn't been decided.
https://news.yahoo.com/nobody-wanted-anna-faris-leave-171835462.html


----------



## Gaer (Sep 10, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> @Gaer Apparently it was a surprise move to everybody.  From what I've been reading just about all of the shows won't be returning until 2021.  Here's the article about Anna. I also wondered how they would write her character out. The article says that still hasn't been decided.
> https://news.yahoo.com/nobody-wanted-anna-faris-leave-171835462.html


Awww, Shucks!   Thanks for telling me though.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 10, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Awww, Shucks!   Thanks for telling me though.


You're welcome, of course.


----------



## Jules (Sep 10, 2020)

House Hunters & House Hunters International.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 11, 2020)

I've seen a great many comedy shows on the small screen but I think "The Three Stooges" were the funniest ever.

www.stoogeum.com/exhibits/

www.facebook.com/thethreestooges/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Three_Stooges



www.empireonline.com/movies/features/three-stooges/






www.dailymotion.com/video/x242kir

I always thought by far Joe DeRita a/k/a Curly Joe was the funniest member.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joe_DeRita






The movie:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Three_Stooges_(2012_film)




https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLq15a1ifOnUxDVe7a2guig_fxx2F1zwLl


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 11, 2020)

All in the Family
Dick Van Dyke show
Dean Martin show
Criminal Minds
Law and Order SVU
The Golden Girls
The Jeffersons
Johnny Carson


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 11, 2020)

@FastTrax  I never could get into the 3 Stooges.  @Sassycakes  My son was a big L&A SVU fan when he was watching T.V. I watched a couple of episodes with him. Great show and I keep saying I'm going to start watching from the pilot but I have so much T.V. on my plate already.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 11, 2020)

My second best ever police series after N.Y.P.D.

www.facebook.com/groups/1428643450688299/

www.imdb.com/title/tt0051297/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naked_City_(TV_series)



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLsHJEwsOyXWEFe2Y0uf3i-9knL1NtVGO3

Season intro:






Best episode:


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 11, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragnet_(franchise)


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 11, 2020)

Cheers
For a very long time

Then
Nothing
Big bang, I do enjoy, but no favorites anymore


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 13, 2020)

www.facebook.com/pages/category/Website/Dragnet-Fans-114724535283669/

www.tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Film/Dragnet

www.rottentomatoes.com/m/1006250-dragnet

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragnet_(1987_film)











https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLVVe6-qWW8yUU-DX5rN8BaLNWqTtansK5


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 14, 2020)

www.facebook.com/TheHoneymoonerstv/

www.twitter.com/hashtag/ralphkramden?lang=en

www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/tv/surviving-honeymooner-remembers-iconic-show-article-1.2372934

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Honeymooners

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electronicam

www.dumontnetwork.com/a4.html


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 14, 2020)

www.perrymasontvseries.com

www.perrymason.bobfinnan.com

www.cbs.com/shows/perry_mason/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perry_Mason_(1957_TV_series)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raymond_Burr

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barbara_Hale

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Hopper

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Tallman_(actor)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ray_Collins_(actor)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Connie_Cezon









https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL3DZDfUJJy6aQF9C9eBb8tMmWCD_1OFg5


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 14, 2020)

Fast. You nailed so many of mine that I had overlooked/forgotten about!

Dragnet and Perry Mason being all-time favourites!

Another I just thought of, Taxi!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 14, 2020)

Gaer said:


> No, I didn't know she was leaving.  Before or after the Fall season? Will the show go on with another actress orbe cancelled?  Also, Do you knowwhen it's premiring?  If it is?
> 
> Oh, I forgot to say "Twilight Zone"and "Outer Limits" with my favs!
> Do you guys remember,Tim Conway and Mrs.Whiggins on Carol Burnett?


Oh yes... Tim Conway, there were a few skits where I thought I was going to tear my stomach muscles free of their housing I wa laughing so hard, and while I don't recall Mrs. Whiggins, I well remember Carol Burnett, and she put one heck of a good show on for many years, too.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 15, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taxi_(TV-series)


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 15, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Twilght_Zone_(1959_TV_series)








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rod_Serling








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Living_Doll_(The_Twilight_Zone)


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 15, 2020)

Hey Marge, I just included the Living Doll clip.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 15, 2020)

FastTrax. Just love these additions! 

Taxi, brings back such warm memories for me. It was one of my moms favourites, and not that long ago, I pulled up a few of Taxi's opening and closing themes to have a listen, and a feeling of sadness washed through me.

Not only is my mom gone now, but Jeff Conaway is gone, Andy Kaufman is gone, Lenny Baker (as Baschi) is gone. Just sort of hit me a different way and made me realize that some 40 years had passed since the days when I used to watch the show.

And I'll never forget the opening and closing themes of The Twilight Zone. Such a true classic.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 15, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Hey Marge, I just included the Living Doll clip.


Totally awesome, Fast!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 15, 2020)

FastTrax. Now THAT was awesome!!! 

While watching that clip I couldn't help but feel that I had been transported back to the good old days of television!

The best! Thanks for this!


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 15, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> FastTrax. Now THAT was awesome!!!
> 
> While watching that clip I couldn't help but feel that I had been transported back to the good old days of television!
> 
> The best! Thanks for this!


Aw shucks, lol. No thanks for this. Just enjoy.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 15, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Aw shucks, lol. No thanks for this. Just enjoy.


I'm all for anything and everything retro, vintage, and antique, so threads like this are right up my alley!


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 15, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Outer_Limits_(1963_TV_series)








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Zanti_Misfits

www.dailymotion.com/video/x6rau20


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 15, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'm all for anything and everything retro, vintage, and antique, so threads like this are right up my alley!



My sentiments exactly. I never fully appreciated the full impact of the black & white format on the small screen until color TV appeared.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 15, 2020)

I have always loved the opening of Outer Limits! 

It just doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 15, 2020)

How about Dark Shadows?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 15, 2020)

Reruns of I Love Lucy and The Honeymooners.

*Later*,
The Twilight Zone
The Real MCoys
Carol Burnette
Sonny and Cher
Saturday Night Live
Cosmos
Frontline
Taxi
Barney Miller
Cheers
The Jeffersons
All In The Family
Frasier
Seinfeld
The Office

I enjoyed others too, but those were my favorites.

Then I went to *Brit programs*;
Keeping Up Appearances
Fawlty Towers
Absolutely Fabulous
Upstairs Downstairs
Father Ted
Miranda
The Durrells In Corfu
Downton Abbey


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 15, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Reruns of I Love Lucy and The Honeymooners.
> 
> *Later*,
> The Twilight Zone
> ...


With all of the Brit program you listed, what about - Are You Being Served?


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 15, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alcoa_Presents:_One_Step_Beyond

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Newland


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 15, 2020)

I remember that show. I didn't watch it very often, but I remember it. I liked the music in the beginning.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 16, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I remember that show. I didn't watch it very often, but I remember it. I liked the music in the beginning.


Wow! How nice to be able to hear the entire song. Beautiful music. I remember I used to watch the show.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 16, 2020)

www.thrillerguide.net

https://athrilleraday.blogspot.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thriller_(American_TV_series)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boris_Karloff







https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLvxoVTAZ1duEjNv69JIV2rmKsaUeRbQ-p


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 16, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alfred_Hitchcock_Presents

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Alfred_Hitchcock_Presents_episodes






www.dailymotion.com/video/x4s8z3v


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 16, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Love_Lucy

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLP14CuXhP41yf8GdraZTP72p3tKVryM_i


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 16, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dr._Kildare_(TV_series)

www.dailymotion.com/video/x6vbs8q


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 16, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ben_Casey






https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLeJkvgq2DNk9fa1Lb874iwbrSvQrM7Hzx


----------



## kburra (Sep 16, 2020)

All on external HD now.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 17, 2020)

www.abbottandcostello.net

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abbott_and_Costello

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwQ2H8Rv2geAqGJmXQTfG-w


----------



## drifter (Sep 17, 2020)

I have no favorite tv shows. I think I used to have a few. One was the Johnny Carson Show.
There may have been others.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 17, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> View attachment 123007
> 
> View attachment 123008
> 
> ...


As far as I'm concerned, no better comedy skit exists than Abbott & Costello's, Who's on First!


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 17, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marcus_Welby,_M.D.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLL_4FdTSLmz08KkMSVh4I4QnBufSEJcTx


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 17, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carol_Burnette_show

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carol_Burnette


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 17, 2020)

www.johnnycarson.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tonight_Show_Starring_Johnny_Carson

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johnny_Carson

https://www.youtube.com/user/johnnycarson


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 17, 2020)

www.therifleman.net







https://en.wikipedia.com/wiki/The_Rifleman

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chuck_Conners


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 17, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/What's_My_Line?





















Dorothy Kilgallen Tribute:








RIP Dorothy 7-3-1913/11-22-1963/11-8-1965


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 18, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Candid_Camera

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Allen_Funt

www.dangerousminds.net/tag/Candid-Camera


----------



## Pepper (Sep 18, 2020)

Does anyone remember Stinky from the Abbot & Costello show?  Bet you do!




He strongly reminds me of a person now very prominent.  I can't mention his name but his title starts with letters #s one and seven.  Been thinking that for a very long time now.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 19, 2020)

#s one and seven. s1&7, s1+7, #s1&7, #s1+7. Please a hint for us slow ones.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 19, 2020)

My Husband was home all day today,so I gave him full control of the TV. I watched some old favorites of mine on youtube because he loves to watch Political shows and I can't stand watching them.Now I have become addicted to Paternity Court. I can't believe how many of them I watched today. I need help !LOL


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 20, 2020)

www.dorisday.com

www.dorisday.net

www.dorisdaytribute.com

www.dorisdayanimalfoundation.org

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Doris_Day_Show

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doris_Day





















https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=ELnxk8LkLOsZ8iucmUDiU9kg


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 20, 2020)

www.heustess.com/

www.facebook.com/OurGangMGM/

www.doyouremember.com/71612/now-happened-kids-little-rascals

www.history101.com/the-dark-secrets-and-somber-fates-of-the-little-rascals/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Our_Gang





















https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLZs0gQed9tMQx44pcDcp_fWpIG2WWaMF2


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 21, 2020)

https://car54.homesteadcloud.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_54,_Where_Are_you?





















This 2 part episode is truly the funniest one in the entire gut busting series.






https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLHT0QP2yW0yakR6ikUeCOyvt7K-mDuNQR


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 21, 2020)

www.amosandy.com

www.amosandandy.org

www.abernathymagazine.com/reflections-on-black-image-in-amos-n-andy/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amos_'n'_Andy

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tim_Moore_(comedian)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spencer_Williams_(actor)





















This episode was the best ever. Chock full of tomfoolery.






https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLsPbqGD7bfUApUGk6WXBsUJCEyYM94yTv


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 21, 2020)

www.jerrymathers.com

www.commonsensemedia.org/tv-reviews/leave-it-to-beaver

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/leave_It_To_Beaver

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jerry_Mathers


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Sep 21, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> YMMV.
> 
> On with the show.
> 
> ...


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 22, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Bowery_Boys

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dead_End_Kids

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/East_Side_Kids


----------



## Mahatma (Sep 22, 2020)

the Dead End Kids...i loved Satch..
but they were movies, i have been thinking about my favourites
and top of the list was Wagon-Train, everything stopped for wagontrain... followed by Rawhide


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 22, 2020)

Mahatma said:


> the Dead End Kids...i loved Satch..
> but they were movies, i have been thinking about my favourites
> and top of the list was Wagon-Train, everything stopped for wagontrain... followed by Rawhide



Wow, you're right. I thought I was posting the TV series.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 22, 2020)

Mahatma said:


> the Dead End Kids...i loved Satch..
> but they were movies, i have been thinking about my favourites
> and top of the list was Wagon-Train, everything stopped for wagontrain... followed by Rawhide





FastTrax said:


> Wow, you're right. I thought I was posting the TV series.



Glad I double checked. The original "East Side Kids" syndication were full length movies starting in the 30's with Leo Gorcey holding 40% of the holdings portfolio until the early 50's when the productions were repackaged into an hour long TV series first under the "East Side Kids" banner then eventually "The Bowery Boys" TV series. His portrayal as the word destroying tough as nails leader of the gang was aptly named "Mugs" who was the most popular of the cast. He favored Henry Richard "Huntz" Hall and carried him to fame and stardom to the displeasure of the remaining cast who one by one eventually left the show. After Leo's father, also a cast member died Leo started drinking heavily and demanded an increase in his existing 40% holdings portfolio and being summarily turned down he completely destroyed the TV studio set and quit the series. The rest is history. TTFN.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 23, 2020)

www.supermanhomepage.com

www.supermansupersite.com

www.supermanhawaii.com

www.dccomics.com/characters/superman

www.dcuniverse.com/encyclopedia/superman/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adventures_of_Superman_(TV_series)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superman

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Reeves





















https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=ELGpIHs7WhTsI


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 24, 2020)

Why did he duck when the gun was thrown at him??




FastTrax said:


> View attachment 124054
> 
> View attachment 124055
> 
> ...


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 24, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Why did he duck when the gun was thrown at him??



Blooper? But forensic analyst would say he ducked because his big rock head would destroy the gun then it couldn't be introduced into evidence in court. I don't know about now but in the 50's attempting to hit a superhero with a deadly studio prop garnered the expensive Brooks Brothers suit wearing bad guy triple life plus a thousand years in Supermax. Just sayin. Lol.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 24, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joyce_Brothers


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 24, 2020)

www.jackbenny.org

https://vault.fbi.gov/Jack Benny

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_Benny

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Jack_Benny_Program

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_The_Jack_Benny_Program_episodes


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 24, 2020)

www.steveallen.com

https://vault.fbi.gov/Steve Allen

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Allen

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Steve_Allen_Show


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 26, 2020)

www.nationalwrestlingalliance.com

www.legacyofwrestling.com

www.solie.org

www.wrestling-titles.com/us/rankings/1950s.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Wrestling_Alliance

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_oldest_surviving_professional_wrestlers


























https://www.youtube.com/user/jpogarbage

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLCCF21502ECA23474


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 3, 2020)

www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live

www.tv.com/shows/saturday-night-live/

www.facebook.com/saturdaynl/

www.twitter.com/NBCSNL

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saturday_Night_Live


























https://www.youtube.com/user/SaturdayNightLive


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 3, 2020)

Growing up I  watched American Bandstand everyday. My Dad loved the life of Riley . He watched it everytime it came on. He would tease me and say it was because the daughter had the same name as me.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 8, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> Growing up I  watched American Bandstand everyday. My Dad loved the life of Riley . He watched it everytime it came on. He would tease me and say it was because the daughter had the same name as me.
> View attachment 126026
> 
> View attachment 126027



The Life of Riley, man that's an oldie. I gotta look that one up. Thnx Riley.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 8, 2020)

www.netflix.com/title/80017537

www.facebook.com/GraceandFrankie/

www.twitter.com/graceandfrankie?lang=en

www.janefonda.com

www.lilytomlin.com/wordpress2/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grace_and_Frankie

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Grace_and_Frankie_episodes

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jane_Fonda

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lily_Tomlin






www.facebook.com/GraceandFrankie/videos/its-potty-time-grace-and-frankie-season-6-is-now-streaming/3691419474264146/

www.dailymotion.com/us/topic/xat0x0


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 9, 2020)

The original SNL


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 4, 2020)

www.nbc.com/shades-of-blue

www.shades-of-blue.fandom.com/wiki/List_of_episodes

www.deadline.com/2018/08/jennifer-lopez-shades-of-blue-spoilers-recap-review-series-finale-ray-liotta-nbc-nypd-1202448147/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/shades_of_Blue_(TV_series)


























https://www.youtube.com/user/NBCshadesOfBlue


----------

